# World War 3, China, Russia, North Korea, Iran vs USA, EU and South Korea?



## cpainter (Nov 8, 2011)

WILL AMERICA and/or ISRAEL or Damasucus SYRIA BE NUKED in 2011


CHINA ATTACKED OUR NUCLEAR SUBMARINE January 8, 2005
It was NO ACCIDENT!  It is nuts to think it was!

February 22, 2001
All out regional war nearly broke out in Israel.
November, 2003
WAR is closer now than ever before!

WAR in ISRAEL is NEAR
AMERICA WILL PROBABLY BE BOMBED FIRST
BY CHINA and RUSSIA

F8 WAR planes shot at our plane April 1, 2001

Thursday, 30 November 2000 19:10 (ET)
RUSSIA DEPLOYS BOMBERS NEAR ALASKA

Moscow has deployed several of its TU-95 bombers to bases in
eastern Siberia-within striking distance of Alaska, Pentagon
spokesman Kenneth Bacon said Thursday. "We are monitoring it
closely," he said. "The Russians do this from time to time."

KEEP WATCHING ISRAEL!
I post this because it goes with other prophecies.


You will hear of WARS & rumors of wars, but don't be alarmed.
Such things must happen, but the end is not yet.
Nation will rise against nation,
and kingdom against kingdom.
These are the beginnng of birth pangs.
Matthew 24:6 and Luke 21

Then there will be great tribulation, affliction, distress
and oppression such as has not been from the beginning of
the world until now; and never will be again. If the days
were not shortened, no one would survive.
Jesus Christ in Matthew 24:21 - THIS is THEN!


I BELIEVE the SEALS ARE OPEN - NOW

SEAL #2
A flaming RED horse appeared
Power was given to the rider to take peace from the earth so
they would kill each other. He was given a huge sword
Revelation 6:4

People kill one another with words, lies, and deceptions as
much as with weapons.

Digital Angel and VerChip Brandnames of microchip implants
to be imbedded in people's skin.  Several more brands of this

America has NO IDEA how close we are to nuclear war, 
with China, Russia, North KOREA or somewhere!

Pakistan is a flashpoint! They may nuke India. Russia and
China will become involved, as will Taiwan still reeling
from a terrible earthquake, and we will be drawn in.

North Korea is a failure as a country but has nukes and
will use them ... maybe on Alaska.
The warhead from a NKorea missile test
LANDED in ALASKA in February, 2003





RUSSIA AIMS NUKES at AMERIKA 

(They've also been hacking into MANY of our core system,
such as our city water, power, computers, etc  NewsMax)

Russia has revised its defence doctrine to make it easier
to press the nuclear button in an international crisis,
while unequivocally declaring the West hostile. A new national
security strategy marks a radical shift in Russia's view of
the world. Putin policy expanded nuclear containment while
pledging to resist Western attempts to dominate the globe.
Russia may resort to nuclear weapons.

Use of nuclear weapons is necessary. Russia still commands
a large nuclear arsenal. Putin strategy takes a much more
confrontational position towards the West.

A draft of the military doctrine, published October, 1999
also attacked the US and Nato but attracted much adverse
comment in Moscow, and many thought it would be toned down.
Putin confirms that this will not happen, although Mr Ivanov
changes to the military doctrine would still be necessary.
By IAN TRAYNOR in Moscow - The Guardian  smh.com.au


TERROR-ISLAM 
December 16, 1999 a man was caught on border in Seattle
with bomb materials. Within a few days he had ticket to
fly from Seattle to Chicaago to New York to London.
Likely to drop off bomb devices to terrorists

Osama bin Laden, We are in a war for the survival of our
race, that ultimately we cannot win except by killing
our enemies. It's a case of either we destroy them or
they will destroy us, with no chance for compromise.
Creating social chaos is thus a worthwhile objective.

Ramzi Yousef, organizer of the 1993 World Trade Center
bombing, claimed he was exacting revenge against the
United States. Read details on CDC website


I speculate Clinton himself was paid off by terrorists
for information to bomb our USS COLE with a 40 x 60 hole,
sending her shamefully home, hauled on a borrowed barge.
SHE WAS WARNED!





EARTH is doing a NUCLEAR DANCE!
Clinton Wants Global War
He may become leader of the evil United Nations

Hardly a day goes by that we don't hear a rumor of war
somewhere. Russia, China, Pakistan, India, Taiwan,
our troops are being deployed to North Korea,
which has a missile that can reached Alaska in Feb, 2003.
The NORTH KOREA nuclear threat is very real.
The official reporto said that if new fighting erupted on
the Korean peninsula the intensity of combat would be
unparalleled in US experience since the end of the
1950-53 Korean War. In the event of a second Korean War,
it's likely that hundreds of thousands of persons, US,
South Korean, North Korean, military & civilian,
would perish and millions of refugees would be created.

Against our Constitution, Clinton put American troops
under a foreign command in the unjustified NATO bombing
which has sparked war hysteria in Russia.
NOTE: SINator John Kerry also wants our troops under UN

China's enraged Clinton (intentionally & knowingly) 
bombed their embassy. China has our neutron bomb &
Panama Canal. The Russians and Chinese have been preparing
for such a war. As America sleeps, Russia has been engaged
in a massive military mobilization. War could spread to
other hot spots. North Korean commandos have slipped into
Japan, a possible sign of imminent war.

PANAMA  CANAL at RISK to ATTACK
December 12, 1999 -  600 terrorists attacked a naval base
on the border with Panama,killing 45 Marines. After an
occupation lasting almost 100 years, the hostilities came
as America prepared for the official handover of the
Panama Canal on December 14, 1999. Once America's
withdrawal is complete, US military authorities are
worried that the guerrillas could launch attacks inside
Panama and even on the canal itself. The attack was the
worst defeat suffered by a naval unit in Colombia's
long-running war that in the past ten years has
claimed more than 35,000 lives.

America gave our PANAMA CANAL to China. We sure won't
defend Taiwan if we give away our own possession.
Control of the Panama Canal is critical to our national
security. Protecting Panama Canal is more essential
than any other part of our coast, because it is the key
to the protection of many seaports & thousands of miles
of American coast-line.  We transferred our strategic
canal to China, who moved in and now has control of
this critically important asset. Communist China now owns
the Panama Canal.  

HOW CAN EVIL FLOURISH?  ~ Good people do NOTHING!
Bill Clinton is evil!

December 31, 1999 COMMUNIST CHINA became the new
OWNERS and RULERS of the PANAMA CANAL. The United States
is sleep-walking on a course to sure destruction!!



TERROR-ISLAM

RUSSIA and CHINA are PALS
China, Russia Solidifying Military Ties

BEIJING - China's purchase of two $800 million, Russian-built 
destroyers, the first of which sailed through the Strait of 
Taiwan this week en route to a Chinese naval base, highlights
a blossoming military relationship between Moscow and Beijing
that is raising concerns in Asia and the West. (Wash. Post)

The Putin Doctrine:
Nuclear Threats and Russia's Place in the World, Stratfor

Putin reversed his country's vow never to use nuclear weapons
first. The announcement sent shock waves around the world.
And it should have. Russian nuclear warheads may be used
in their war in Chechnya.

The MISSILIERS -  Is The Cold War Really Over?
60 Minutes II Presents Exclusive Report Features Those With
Fingers On Nuclear Trigger - CBS

RUSSIAN antiship missiles specifically designed to penetrate
American carrier battle group defenses. Built to carry
3 nuclear warheads that can hit and destroy any 3 cities in
the world in just half an hour, the Minuteman 3 is the mainstay
of America's nuclear arsenal. Tension between the US & Russia
is greater now than at any time since the end of the Cold War.
The only people who seem alarmed by it are the American nuclear
soldiers, or missiliers, & their Russian count


----------

